# I hate working at McDonalds.



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

I hate this ****ing job so much. It's not the actual tasks that I hate hate, it's the ****ing people. Out of 6 managers, 3 are complete *******s, 2 are strict but professional, and one is nice and easy going. 

Since I have such great luck I always get stuck with the 3 *******s. Omg I hate these people so much. They just ruin my life. Most of the workers are cool, but the mangers just make my life miserable. 

I specially hate this kid that's probably like 2 years older than me. He is the most obnoxious person I've ever met. If he were to talk to me in a normal setting the way he talks to me at work, I would honestly beat the **** out of him. 

lol why did I have to be poor. I hate working with such awful people.


----------



## TheLastShy (Sep 20, 2014)

Yeah, Burger King is much better.


----------



## VanitysFiend (Jun 13, 2016)

2Milk said:


> I hate this ****ing job so much. It's not the actual tasks that I hate hate, it's the ****ing people. Out of 6 managers, 3 are complete *******s, 2 are strict but professional, and one is nice and easy going.
> 
> Since I have such great luck I always get stuck with the 3 *******s. Omg I hate these people so much. They just ruin my life. Most of the workers are cool, but the mangers just make my life miserable.
> 
> ...


Start applying for supermarket jobs, workin' cheakouts/ stacking shelves beats McDonalds any day, plus there's more people...


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*I loved delivering Dominos Pizza by moped*

Outdoors!
Rain!
Snow!
Ice!
Bright sunshine!
Freezing pitch dark in small hours

Gloves on/off
handling change, getting tips & smiles!

Learning all the streets, and next towns too


----------



## yellowpages (May 16, 2012)

Threads like this frighten me. I have an interview for a "Customer Care Assistant" position in a couple of days (part time).


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

yellowpages said:


> Threads like this frighten me. I have an interview for a "Customer Care Assistant" position in a couple of days (part time).


****, the title of that job made me panic just by reading it. 
I'm actually surprise that I have been able to do a lot of the things that have been asked of me at McDonalds. If you push yourself hard enough you should do a good job, it won't feel good at all but at least you won't get fired.


----------

